# Cube SL Road Pro-(Besitzer) gesucht!



## Spartec (13. August 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

obwohl mir sehrwohl bewusst ist, dass es sich hierbei um ein MTB-Forum handelt, poste ich dieses Thema in Hoffnung das doch der ein oder andere in Ergänzung zu seinem MTB in Besitz eines Cube-Speed-/Fitnessbikes ist oder etwas dazu sagen kann.

*Also:* Ich habe vor mir für das schnellere Vorankommen in der Stadt zusätzlich zu meinem Fully das Cube SL Road Pro 2008 zuzulegen. Da die Eurobike 2008 naht und somit die 2009er Modelle vor der Tür stehen, spekuliere ich natürlich auf einen reduzierten Preis für das diesjährige Modell. Leider habe ich im Internet noch keinen vertrauenswürdigen Händler gefunden der dieses Bike noch vorrätig hat und es für weniger als den schon seit Monaten festen Preis von 799 EUR anbieten kann. Daher meine Frage:

Hat von euch jemand einen Tip, wo womöglich in den nächsten Wochen die Lager geräumt werden und ggf. noch ein SL Road Pro dabei sein könnte?

Besitzt vielleicht sogar jemand ein Cube SL Road Pro (oder auch nicht) und kann mir ein Feedback geben wie zufrieden oder unzufrieden er damit ist (vielleicht auch aus dem Bekanntenkreis)?

Bin über jeden Hinweis zu einer der beiden Fragen dankbar, bevor ich diese Investition tätige. 

Grüße, Spartec


----------



## r19andre (13. August 2008)

Hi,
welche RH und wo kommst du her?
Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen 


Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spartec (13. August 2008)

18" bei 179 cm; Ich wohne in Berlin.


----------



## ceba (14. August 2008)

bei unserem haendler in zittau steht noch ein pro (53cm - "-angaben bei rr-rahmen sind eher unueblich und sollte fuer deine groesse passen) und wenn du im gespraech nett fragst, dann sollten mind. 5% drin sein .

ich habs mir auch schon angesehen, da ich noch unschluessig bin ob ich als strassenergaenzung zum reaction lieber ein sl oder ein agree gtc nehmen soll.

mfg s


----------



## Spartec (14. August 2008)

@ceba:
Tja, das agree gtc macht natürlich auch keinen schlechten, spielt aber in einer anderen Preisklasse. Ich würd nicht vielmehr als 800 EUR für ein Strassenbike ausgeben, aber für denjenigen der etwas mehr investieren will sicher eine gute Wahl (obwohl die Lenkerform zumindest für ne Großstadt wie Berlin äusserst unpraktisch wäre!).

Wieviel verlangt Dein localer Händler in Zittau für das SL Road Pro denn? Er kann doch nicht etwa mit dem Internetpreis von 799 EUR mithalten, oder? Hmmm... mal angenommen er erlässt mir noch 5%, wären das noch 759 EUR. Da ich ja nichtmal eben in Zittau bin um es abzuholen müsste er es verschicken. Sofern er das tut wären die Versandkosten sicher weit höher als bei einem Internetstore der sich auf Versand spezialisiert hat. Alles in allem spar ich dabei wohl nicht wirklich, aber trotzdem danke für den Tip. 

Rahmenhöhe von 50-54 cm würde aber passen, denke ich.

Gruß, Spartec


----------



## ceba (14. August 2008)

die 799 sind kein internetpreis, sondern der normale vk-preis von cube
(siehe http://www.radsport-schwarz.de/pricelist/cube2008.pdf)
und so sollten die raeder eigentlich auch bei den haendlern stehen 

also kostet es 799 abzueglich rabatt (fuer neukunden weiÃ ich nicht, aber 5% sollten mit etwas geschick drin sein und die eurobike steht ja quasi vor der tuer  )


mfg s

p.s. es fahren auch zuege von berlin nach zittau (und an einem tag hin und zurueck sollte eigentlich fuer unter 50â¬ zu machen sein, hab aber keine ahnung von den aktuellen connex-preisen)


----------



## Micha1989 (10. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Cube SL Road Pro zusammen zu basteln,habe mein altes Fahrrad ausgeschlachtet und will jetzt die Komponenten größten teils übernehmen.
Sollte das Bike dann so nach meinen Wünschen fertig werden ,kann ich ja mal ein Feedback hier geben.

Ich meine; von der stange kann jeder ein Fahrrad kaufen,aber es selber aufzubauen
finde ich macht mehr bock....aber da entscheiden sich die Geister drüber.

MFG Micha.


----------



## Spartec (11. August 2009)

Hi Micha,
ich fahre seit Oktober letzten Jahres ein Cube SL Cross Comp, von der Stange ;-) und bin zufrieden. Das Bike kam 600 EUR und die Komponenten sind größtenteils von guter Qualität. Für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. Hätt ich selbst nicht besser zusammenbauen können. Zumal ich meine Zeit lieber zum Fahren als zum Schrauben nutze...

Grüße und viel Spaß bei Deinem Vorhaben.
Ringo


----------



## Micha1989 (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen .
So mein Cube ist jetzt fahrbereit,stellte noch ein paar Bilder demnächst rein ,dann könnt ihr euch es ja mal anschauen.
Es lässt sich wunderbar fahren.... und ich war sehr erstaunt wie (bei einem Selbstaufbau mit geringen finaziellen aufwand.)
Naja habe dann doch leider feststellen müssen ,dass meine alte Kurbel total hinüber ist (zähne sind rundgefahren). 
Die nächsten Tagen werde ich voll meine Neuen Teile bekommen.

So Mfg 

    der Micha


----------

